# Negative Chatters - an experiment ???



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Just thought I would do this for a laugh...   

Read somewhere that you cannot feel an emotion if you want to feel it on purpose...

I am fed up being positive and bottling things up, so have decided to be as negative as I possible can and more... And see how long it lasts...

Any takers?    Come and post ... Maybe we will end up with a smile at the end...


I feel v...v....v.negative today... Aiming to feel worse tomorrow if I possibly can...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Moved your post here as not sure IVF chit chat is best place for it 

Not sure whether I should be wishing you good or bad luck with your experiment  

N x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

how do I find it now...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you go to your profile you can set to receive notifications etc of threads you've replied on or started so you'll always be able to find this thread, just as with any other threads on the board.

Alternatively, you go to your profile and click on your last messages posted which will take you to the thread...


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

INCONCEIVABLE 
I am not sure either what it is your hoping to achieve with this experiment 
but I think I have an Idea what you mean  so bear with me . . . .

Often and especially here on FF we look for the positive and things to pull us through the dark times and days, 
and because of that our sad posts/rants are often carefully worded or sent via PM to a buddy,

SO is this a place to post "just" how your feeling without causing upset to others or bottling it up ?

If So It can work, IF we dont dwell on it, thats to say negative feelings and being low,
left unchecked can spiral downwards complicating things further.

So by all means Post negative feelings, as Feelings help ground us and help us with our self esteem,

people without feelings dont hurt, nor worry 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Moved your post here as not sure IVF chit chat is best place for it
> 
> Not sure whether I should be wishing you good or bad luck with your experiment
> 
> N x


Or

look at the top of every page where you see your personal messages, and click
Hey, Dizzi Squirrel, you have 1187 messages, 0 are new.
Show unread posts since last visit.

*Show new replies to your posts.*


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Dizzy - it can be that too, it can be black humour, anything...  Let's see if I remain the only poster...


I just thought I would have a go at being negative out of sheer frustration that I cannot be positive at all times and I want to vent those feelings poking fun at my own old self...

It's called paradoxical intention or something along those lines in psychology... Viktor Frankl, The Search for Meaning.  Or maybe it's double paradox... or sth...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I still seem to be the only poster although I am getting some pms along the lines ie. trying to be tired /exhausted and not succeeding...

Do come out of hiding....

 

This is not a rant thread... It's ok to be negative and have fun...even though it may sound paradoxical...
Laughing at one's old self sometimes...

It's a bit like with people who have a stummer... If they try not to stummer they can't help it... If they try to have as bad a stummer if they possibly can, it can be quite hard to achieve...

Have fun whilst feeling crappy....   

Hope that people can lose the stiff upper lip at least via some good natured humour....


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

INCONCEIVABLE said:


> I just thought I would have a go at being negative out of sheer frustration that I cannot be positive at all times and I want to vent those feelings poking fun at my own old self...
> 
> It's called paradoxical intention or something along those lines in psychology... Viktor Frankl, The Search for Meaning. Or maybe it's double paradox... or sth...


Hmm, well just so you're not the only poster, I kind of get what you are trying to say. Basically, you want to um, catch your karma out by making it think you're really negative and that's how you like it so it'll make the good stuff happen just to spite you... 

Something like that? 

I spent my entire last IVF cycle being incredibly negative about the outcome so maybe there is something in it after all. However, the problem with this is, if you read of other's "success" with negativity, then it automatically gives you hope that you too can make this method work for you and hope is a positive emotion so, to be really and deliberately negative and to really, really mean it you've got to be just so immune to anything hopeful and positive that, I'm not even sure it's possible.

I am sure Douglas Adams, if her were not sadly late of this life, would have found a much more eloquent and amusing way of wording that. 

C~x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

So far just me and the moderators...    

You guys sound really encouraging ... Maybe I need a different title... 'Negative' bit scares people like plague...And all I want is to turn things around...

Any suggestions?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- I get you now   xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thank you beach... Welcome!  Any contributions?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I find looking on the negative side usually helps to turn things around positively. Not in my case when I was having IVF as I knew my cycle was doomed from the start, but situations in general like money etc.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi Bobbi - you can be negative for as long as you like and 'negative funny' if you like, too...



Just bumping the thread....


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I figure that if you look for the worst, anything better that happens is a bonus!!! 

I am utterly convinced that our next cycle won't work (and we haven't even decided exactly when it's going to be yet!!  ) so any good news will be fab, but if it does fail, i'll be expecting it!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Here, here... new posters!    

I hope people will make the thread what they feel like at the time of posting.... If they want to offload it's fine.  It's a strain to be always positive... Sometimes people stop using the boards until they feel better and often any kind of offloading may help people to get things off their chest...

  I just thought that the darkest moments must have some meaning for us all and sometimes we can see that not everything is maybe negative by examining things in more detail and exchanging opinions and there is a light at the end of the tunnel ...hopefully


----------

